# Nitrogen burn?



## NorthernGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

So here are my plants. They are 3 weeks old and yesterday or two days ago I started using nutrients at a very small amount. I assume this is nitrogen burn but I wanted to double check. 

If you are going to say they need to be in a bigger pot I am putting them outside within the next week. A few a day I'm Imma put to make sure they are big enough to survive. Growing in a forest here on private land 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

More info. They are in Scott's potting soil which does have the extended release nutrients. But when I transplant them I'm gonna remove as much of the soil as I can without hurting the roots an put them into proper soil.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like you dripped something on the leaves..........


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

That could have been it. While watering them I dropped some. But they look good? That lower yellow leaf isn't a problem?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2015)

No problem with that first leaf always die. Good indicator that it is ready to start receiving nutes


----------



## zem (Jul 18, 2015)

i see them with big nice leaves in tiny cups, time to transplant imo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2015)

I know right Zem, i am thinking oh no this is going to be ugly, but no, very cute plants with a drip spot.  I will be relieved when you get them out of that soil.


----------



## giggy (Jul 21, 2015)

i agree with the drip spots, i'm more worried about you putting them out now. you call yourself northernguy so i take it your up north. i'm in the deep south and put plants out late july and pulled them early and that was late nov. to early dec. good luck.


----------

